# John Wilson of Boston on the danger of God’s people running after novelties



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 1, 2020)

[A]nd so it is generally, that when the false Prophet doth arise among the People of God, it is because of God’s people that are the cause of it: and it is they that do set them up, and maintain them, and would have pillows laid under their elbows: and why is it so? why (my Brethren) even since it was that _Eve_ did hearken to the voice of the Serpent: And also the children of God are much given to novelties; these are things that they never heard of before: and if they may have these and those things spoken which they never heard of before, this is all many care for, though they are such things as came not out of the mouth of God: yet because they are new things, and that please their humours, therefore they affect them: thus the Apostle _Paul_, one would think an Apostle good enough; yet there were many that were unsatisfied with him, as in the Epistle to the _Galatians_ we read, _& bewitched with the false Teachers_; these give us (say they) the Gospel in this and that way, &c. however they did once look at the Apostle _Paul_ as an Angel of God, even as Christ Jesus: but now the case was altered: and now _Paul_ was no body: and come of him what would, he might starve for all them: they were carried away after those that vented their new things.

For the reference, see John Wilson of Boston on the danger of God’s people running after novelties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 1, 2020)

I don't know how many times in my life I've read Psalm 119. Too numerous to calculate, but last week, reading it once more this verse struck me like a thunderbolt ; verse 37 (NIV) Turn my eyes away from worthless things; preserve my life according to your word.

Psalm 119:37

Reactions: Like 2


----------

